# [EVDL] Pid for a heater control?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I plan on doing the same thing. I figure if I maintain 160-180 F in 
the can, it should work fine. I plan on using a 230V, 1 phase 4 kW 
heater element. My pack voltage is 205V.



> chris stephens wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> chris stephens wrote:
> > Has anyone tried using an industrial PID and SSR relay as a controller for
> > an electric heater? Ebay has boat loads of em between $30 and $200.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just wanted to point out that MES sorted out these issues in their 
constant power DC fed EV heaters without mechanical relays inside. They 
cost what they cost for the reasons you describe, but people 
fundamentally see the heater as nothing more than just submerged in 
water heating element they have to turn on and off by something to 
maintain water temperature. I wish it was that simple, bit it's not.

This is not to promote the product I carry, this is just to say that 
designing a good reliable and save water heater is not as trivial as
may seem. These heaters have flow rate detectors, consider temp raise 
gradient, and whole bunch of safety checks. Made to OEM standards,
which hobbyists of course largely ignore as overkill, but the
point remains - while not rocket science, such heater it is not that 
simple to design and make right without good forethought and experience.

Victor



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > chris stephens wrote:
> >> Has anyone tried using an industrial PID and SSR relay as a controller for
> >> an electric heater? Ebay has boat loads of em between $30 and $200.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

10-4 thanks for the insight from both you and Lee's post a few days ago. (lee has helped me in more ways than one and much more than he realizes) It seemed like a grand idea at first. I didn't think about SSR failing on.

I'm using a rebuilt original ford heater and vent system and want to keep it thus water heater. I also have an electric valve from a BMW to redirect heated fluid to a battery heater system.


Stub

Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry

-----Original Message-----
From: Metric Mind <[email protected]>

Date: Mon, 13 Jul 2009 16:35:57 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Pid for a heater control?


I just wanted to point out that MES sorted out these issues in their 
constant power DC fed EV heaters without mechanical relays inside. They 
cost what they cost for the reasons you describe, but people 
fundamentally see the heater as nothing more than just submerged in 
water heating element they have to turn on and off by something to 
maintain water temperature. I wish it was that simple, bit it's not.

This is not to promote the product I carry, this is just to say that 
designing a good reliable and save water heater is not as trivial as
may seem. These heaters have flow rate detectors, consider temp raise 
gradient, and whole bunch of safety checks. Made to OEM standards,
which hobbyists of course largely ignore as overkill, but the
point remains - while not rocket science, such heater it is not that 
simple to design and make right without good forethought and experience.

Victor



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > chris stephens wrote:
> >> Has anyone tried using an industrial PID and SSR relay as a controller for
> >> an electric heater? Ebay has boat loads of em between $30 and $200.
> ...


----------

